# Ipod is Dublin and why they all cost the same?



## karlod (24 Jun 2009)

Hi

I want a new ipod (as i lost my old one) and have been looking about different shops in dublin (ive checked online and know they are cheaper but dont fancy the wait....) Anyways, every shop i go into has the ipods at the exact sane price, 140 for nano, 220 for ipod touch. So im wondering does anybody know if the have to sell at a fixed price. I find it very strange (and uncompetitive) that no shop has tried to under cut the others. 
Any thoughts on the matter?

Thanks
Karl


----------



## TarfHead (24 Jun 2009)

karlod said:


> does anybody know if the have to sell at a fixed price.


 
AFAIK .. Apple set the price and anyone who tries to undercut would soon be cut off by them.


----------



## AlbacoreA (24 Jun 2009)

I think they are cheaper in the North and the UK. Haven't checked prices recently.


----------



## Complainer (24 Jun 2009)

TarfHead said:


> AFAIK .. Apple set the price and anyone who tries to undercut would soon be cut off by them.



If so, they are breaking competition law.


----------



## Vinnie_cork (24 Jun 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> I think they are cheaper in the North and the UK. Haven't checked prices recently.



Last time I was flying home from Edinburgh Airport in airport shop the Itouch was £140stg. I saw them in Belfast for £160stg.


----------



## j26 (24 Jun 2009)

As far as I know the margin on Apple stuff is quite low for resellers, so the retailers don't have that much room to manoever - hence the relative uniformity on price

It's the same on loads of electronic items such as iPods and game consoles.


----------



## karlod (25 Jun 2009)

j26 said:


> As far as I know the margin on Apple stuff is quite low for resellers, so the retailers don't have that much room to manoever - hence the relative uniformity on price
> 
> It's the same on loads of electronic items such as iPods and game consoles.


 
If this is the case, then what can ya do!? If not it realy does go against competition law. Whats the point in shopping around it everything is the same price!! You can buy and ipod touch for 200 dollars and they want 220 euro here!!! Frustrating! If you can plan ahead you get it all for half nothing online.


----------



## suemoo1 (25 Jun 2009)

i bought my daughers on line from apple shop and you can get it inscribed etc at no extra cost and it was delivered in under 7 days..


----------



## Rois (25 Jun 2009)

AFAIK Currys are selling them for €120 for the Nano (to match UK prices).


----------



## kceire (25 Jun 2009)

Complainer said:


> If so, they are breaking competition law.


 

Apple set their prices worldwide afaik

only option to save some money is to buy up north, or the states or  or


----------



## huskerdu (25 Jun 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> I think they are cheaper in the North and the UK. Haven't checked prices recently.


 

I priced the Nano in the North recently and they were all 99 stg or 109 stg. 
With the current exchange rate, it is very little saving compared to 140 euro


----------



## Complainer (26 Jun 2009)

kceire said:


> Apple set their prices worldwide afaik


If the set the prices at which the retailers sell the product, they are breaking the law.


----------



## kceire (26 Jun 2009)

Complainer said:


> If the set the prices at which the retailers sell the product, they are breaking the law.


 

well they do, have been doing it for years iirc
hence why ipods are the same price everywhere.


----------



## Complainer (27 Jun 2009)

kceire said:


> well they do, have been doing it for years iirc
> hence why ipods are the same price everywhere.


Tell [broken link removed], and they'll sort them out.


----------

